# Salt removal



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Was putzing around on the net and read up on a product called "salt away". Seems as though it's an acid product that emulsifies salt and other minerals from your vehicle before you wash it down. Seemed like an interesting idea, so I found an article which explained the main ingredient was called Sulfamic Acid.

Found that Home deeepblow had it in their tile area, as it's used as a grout haze remover. Inexpensive, so I grabbed a container and a 2 gallon sprayer to give it a whirl. The container wants a mix of 8 oz per gallon of hot water, but to be safe, I decided 4oz was good enough. I was right.

Truly amazing how it dissolved all the gunk under the truck. I did it quick in a self serve car wash, but next time I use the stuff it will be at home with my power washer, so I can get a lot more surfaces cleaned. @ $3.00 for 5 minutes of spray time, I had to work quick. I soaked the underbody, where I could see, with the spray, then went to town with the wash fluid, then a rinse.

Very impressed.... super clean wherever I used it. I did spray it on the paint, and it caused no damage to the finish... although you should test a spot just in case your paint isn't i good shape.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

I did the plow back side as well.



After drying it up by driving it for a while, I needed fuel


----------



## john r (Jan 3, 2001)

Looks like the stuff did a nice job. Got to give it a try.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Wow, that's pretty clean


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

Definitely gonna have to pick up some of that and give it a try!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Adding salt removal to the list of my ocd tasks for my rides....


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Been using it for years on boats. Anytime I run in salt water boat gets hosed down with a version of salt away. Also use it as an additive when I winterize the Cat 3208s in dad's boat. But never tried it on the truck.


----------



## bosworth (Oct 30, 2009)

*Looks good*

I'm going to also try this... Thanksussmileyflag


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

I just ordered salt away....now I can make my own with your post! Thank you. 

I got a liquid deicer system that I think I will clean out and fill with this stuff. Then fill it again and use it to spray down all my equipment.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

I will have to give that a try. Looks like it works pretty good.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

Dogplow Dodge;1970231 said:


> Was putzing around on the net and read up on a product called "salt away". Seems as though it's an acid product that emulsifies salt and other minerals from your vehicle before you wash it down. Seemed like an interesting idea, so I found an article which explained the main ingredient was called Sulfamic Acid.
> 
> Found that Home deeepblow had it in their tile area, as it's used as a grout haze remover. Inexpensive, so I grabbed a container and a 2 gallon sprayer to give it a whirl. The container wants a mix of 8 oz per gallon of hot water, but to be safe, I decided 4oz was good enough. I was right.
> 
> ...


I have been using salt-away for c couple of years now,,, The acid doesn't do any damage to any lines or hoses? I would consider doing this because of cost of salt- away..


----------



## john r (Jan 3, 2001)

I did a search for sulfamic acid. Its used in ALOT if different applications including sweeteners. Safe for metal. It removes scale or rust. AFAIK acid doesn't react with rubber, ie rubber acid gloves. It might etch the paint though.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

IT doesn't do damage to anything that won't normally react to environmental conditions anyway. If you have poor paint product on something, it may discolor it. The mix I'm using is 1/2 of what they recommend, so I'm not worried at all. I'm doing the initial cleaning of my dodge today, so I'll post a few before(s) and after(s)..

Nearly 55* F today, and it's a good day to do this.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

Dogplow Dodge;1978301 said:


> IT doesn't do damage to anything that won't normally react to environmental conditions anyway. If you have poor paint product on something, it may discolor it. The mix I'm using is 1/2 of what they recommend, so I'm not worried at all. I'm doing the initial cleaning of my dodge today, so I'll post a few before(s) and after(s)..
> 
> Nearly 55* F today, and it's a good day to do this.


Thanks Sounds like the way to go... Im out of salt-away anyways....


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Spent the day cleaning the brick... Sprayed it on, washed it off. No scrubbing other than the powerwasher doing it's thing.

Before(s) and after(s)


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

How much would you charge to come and do my trucks for me ?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

On a Call;1979086 said:


> How much would you charge to come and do my trucks for me ?


Not much...

Just Hillary Clinton's email address, so I can get some free porn sent to me from Bill....


----------



## john r (Jan 3, 2001)

Hey Dogplow. How do you apply the mix to the truck?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

john r;1979258 said:


> Hey Dogplow. How do you apply the mix to the truck?


8 oz of the powder to 2 gallons of water in a chemical rated pump sprayer. If you dont use a chemical rated sprayer, it will stop working in use.

Spray it on all surfaces, let it saturate and soak for 5 to 10 minutes or so, then rinse it off.. I use a pressure washer with a 30 degree wand tip.

Wear goggles. If youre sensitive to acid....a respirator or face shield as well


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Dogplow Dodge;1979099 said:


> Not much...
> 
> Just Hillary Clinton's email address, so I can get some free porn sent to me from Bill....


[email protected]


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

What did you paint your frame with???


----------

